# New Forum Sponsor



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd like to welcome the newest Site Sponsor, Jammin Jigs and Bad Dog Lures. They have a lot of nice tacke, and some great ice fishing kits for cheap.

Please help me make them feel welcome here at Nodak Outdoors.

:welcome:

Jammin Jigs


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hell yeah!!! Finally some ice fishing tackle!! Welcome guy!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Jammin Jigs and Bad Dog Lures - Welcome to the site!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome

:beer:

Bob


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Cool! I'm sick of paying a buck a jig!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Welcome :beer:


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome Jammin Jigs and Bad Dog Lures!! I was just on their website, lots of good stuff. :beer:


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Welcome :thumb:


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Welcome, and thanks for the support. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:welcome:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes, it looks good. At the rate I lose tackle I should be a share holder. :lol:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks for the support jammin jigs and bad dog lures!

:beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks for your support... I'll have to look at your products. :welcome:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Welcome and thank you


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Welcome and thanks for sponsoring all of us!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks for the sponsorship and I can't wait to try some of your stuff!


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

:welcome:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Welcome, I have seen the bad dog products, and must say I approve! Thanks for your sponsorship, it means this site and the good folks on it can keep up the good work promoting the outdoors! Kudos!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Welcome!!!! I'll be checking out your site. :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

welcome aboard!!


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome!!! Hope you enjoy the site. Alot of fine people here.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I was hopping around the Jamminjigs.com website when I happened upon the "Novelty Lures" section...

http://www.jamminjigs.com/sections/prod ... group_id=4

Are those jigs the shape of what I think they are?!?! HAHAHAHAHA!!! :rollin::rollin::rollin:

I guess that's why they call it the "Richard" lure! LMAO!!! :rollin:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome :beer:


----------

